

Show HN: Nontech.io – a job board for non-technical jobs - withinthreshold
https://nontech.io/

======
withinthreshold
Hi there, I've created this job board to serve people like myself, who are not
technical but interested in working for a technology company. It's for
everyone in finance, legal, sales, hr, operations etc.

I've populated it with jobs from companies which advertised in the HN Who Is
Hiring March 2015 thread, and you are welcome to post your own jobs!

~~~
edpichler
I really liked the design. Curiosity: you populated with jobs to start your
product, and now, is there jobs being posted by companies?

------
lscore720
This is nice and visually appealing, thanks for sharing. I'm just curious:
what's the end goal? Is this just a volunteer project you'll populate with HN
Who Is Hiring monthly, or do you plan to earn money?

~~~
withinthreshold
Hi, thanks for the feedback. Ultimately, after gaining traction, I plan to
charge companies for posting jobs to the job board.

~~~
lscore720
Got it. It's an extremely difficult market, so I'm curious as to how you'll
break in. How will you gain traction? what's your value proposition to
candidates & companies, versus the big name and niche sites crowding the
space?

~~~
withinthreshold
I completely agree on the degree of difficulty. For now, I plan to experiment
with a couple of added value services (aimed at, for example, startups trying
to hire non-technical leadership). Looking at your profile, are you interested
to chat more about it?

~~~
lscore720
Possibly, feel free to e-mail me: brad@tomesei.com. Take care!

